# EOMI what bullet do you count that under



## KATE1214 (Jun 13, 2011)

We have been having a discussion about bullets in our office and was wondering what others do in this situation.  Do you count EOMI under Eyes or Neurological?  

Thanks for the feedback whoever answers!  

Kate


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 13, 2011)

KATE1214 said:


> We have been having a discussion about bullets in our office and was wondering what others do in this situation.  Do you count EOMI under Eyes or Neurological?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback whoever answers!
> 
> Kate



I count EOMI under Neuro, as they are part of testing cranial nerves.


----------



## CodingMari (Jul 21, 2017)

How do i get my answer to this questions. Is EOMI counted as part of neuro exam?


----------

